# Arabian Mare



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys! I am going to look at this mare on Thursday and wanted a little input. I have been on the hunt for awhile now for a nice Arabian mare that I can show in halter and dressage. They don't have any other pictures of her but I will try to get a few when I look at her. Will also try to get some video. I watched some video of her and she looks pretty nice, stayed on the bit most of the time and was well behaved. She did brake the canter a few times and start to trot but they had her in a small pen so i'm thinking that might be why. I do have a trainer that would be helping me train her in dressage. Thanks for your input!!

PRICE REDUCED!REG. ARABIAN MARE/VIDEO


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is certainly a looker, i would need to see a video to have any idea if she would make a dressage horse, and even then I'm not the best judge, come and look in my stable

Thing is though, what level of dressage do you want to compete at? I believe most sound horses should be able to compete up to level one, they may not be world beaters but they can perform. My biggest issue at the moment is looking at the clip under saddle in the ad, she is well behind the vertical there, and if that is her normal way of going you will have trouble retraining her to be level.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a link to her pedigree. 

Afiree Passion Arabian

Video

IMG_0356.mp4 video by twilightarabians - Photobucket


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Only looking to do lower level dressage with her. I also agree that she is behind the bit, but am really hoping that she was only like that because that is what the rider was asking for. Won't know until I go look at her.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

that mare has been for sale for quite some time. i've seen that ad so many times and wondered what the deal is with her. i'd love to see your thoughts after you take a look at her in person.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

crimsonsky said:


> that mare has been for sale for quite some time. i've seen that ad so many times and wondered what the deal is with her. i'd love to see your thoughts after you take a look at her in person.


Yea I have been eying her for quite some time! I have also wondered why she hasn't sold since she seams like a nice horse but the economy isn't to good here so that could be why? I'm really excited to go seen her, but won't be jumping into anything to fast, will defiantly have her vet checked first and if I can I want my trainer to ride her before I buy her but my trainer is very busy so that might not happen.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting, I actually really like her, I bet she will be a blast, but for dressage?? 

Well, who really knows until you try her, so go ride, if she has been for sale for a long time they may be negotiable.

She is fighting the bit, gaping and getting behind the bit, I'm guessing that being asked to do pleasure is anything but pleasurable for this one.

There is a lot of work to be done, probably just chilling and making her a trail horse for a while, letting her go forward and start reaching into her strides again, and then bring her back into training.

Something about her says she is like my Ace, fine to do it, but sometimes quicker than you wanted, :rofl:. Like Ace though she does look like she is trying to please, so to me if your aim is to be a higher level successful dressage rider, pass. If like me you really enjoy working with a little bit of a challenge and your reward is doing modestly well in lower levels, then why not.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Interesting, I actually really like her, I bet she will be a blast, but for dressage??
> 
> Well, who really knows until you try her, so go ride, if she has been for sale for a long time they may be negotiable.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I like her a lot to. I have been taking lessons on my friend horse, I was going to start taking her to lessons right away if I bought her but perhaps I will give her a break and just trail ride her if that's what she needs. She is young, so I don't expect her to be perfect, it's hard to know before I look at her in person.

I just want to do lower level dressage, also looking to do open shows with her in hunt seat, maybe jumping if she's good at it but i have never liked jumping all that much so if she doesn't like to jump I won't really mind.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If she's trained WP for the Arabian show ring, she is trained to be behind vertical so that in the show ring when they put romals on her, she won't go past vertical with her face. I don't know if this would be a huge problem to overcome for a dressage horse or not, it's basically a little bit of Rollkur and they loosen up in the ring. I see a cute WP horse in the video, I don't see a horse who screams Dressage at me, but I'm no expert in Dressage. She's cute, and if you want a WP horse she might work for you. If you want Dressage, I'd go looking for sport horse types who might have one who's already doing training level or level 1.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Just waiting to hear how it goes! Hope she's what you want in person.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If she's trained WP for the Arabian show ring, she is trained to be behind vertical so that in the show ring when they put romals on her, she won't go past vertical with her face. I don't know if this would be a huge problem to overcome for a dressage horse or not, it's basically a little bit of Rollkur and they loosen up in the ring. I see a cute WP horse in the video, I don't see a horse who screams Dressage at me, but I'm no expert in Dressage. She's cute, and if you want a WP horse she might work for you. If you want Dressage, I'd go looking for sport horse types who might have one who's already doing training level or level 1.


A horse being behind the vertical is NOT Rollkur. -.-


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

hey all! Just thought I would update on how it went, I won't go into detail because I am at work and posting from my phone but pretty much I'm not sure... I think she is over priced from what I saw... We might do a trial on her so I can have my rainer look her over but in order to do that I would have to pay 200 to get insurance for her and I'm not sure if it would be worth it. This mare pretty much needs to be re-started to do any kind of english riding, I don't know much about western pl so she might be okay for that...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

bump bump!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

From what I saw, she looks like a very cute WP horse as she was trained. Not sure how she'd come along in dressage, but she may do fine in lower level since that's what you want to do with her. It did strike me as odd that they touted her as being WP and then said she could be your next English pleasure. That made me stop for a second and assume they meant Hunt Seat pleasure and not actual Arabian English Pleasure, lol.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay I'm home now so I can add more!! I'm going to explain everything that happened so bare with me. 

So, when we got there she was standing in her paddock with another horse, came right up to us and was very calm and friendly, caught her very easily and she didnt seam to mind leaving the other horse.

We then tied her and brushed her down good, messed with her feet and ears and touched her all over and she did great! I had brought my English saddle to try on her and it was a little big and so was the girth but seam to fit okay and I figured it would be okay for a short ride.

I asked the owner to ride but she was on her lunch break and didn't really want to so my friend rode her first, she seamed okay at first. Walk, trot and cantered. Then all the sudden she would through a little kick, not enough to make you even lose your seat but it was weird... 

So I then got on her and trotted a little but she seamed very very tense, so I asked her to just walk and a lose reign but she was still tense and wouldn't lower her head unless I tightened up the reigns a lot. She is normally ridden in a running martingale but my trainer and I don't like using them so I didn't put it on her, so i'm thinking maybe she was like that because she is so used to having her head down.

Well anyway, I kept walking her on a tight reign and she did better so I asked for a trot and she again kept kicking out. Owner swore up and down that she has never done that before, I did ask why she hadn't sold and her owner said people didn't like her height, she was 15H's but narrow witch if your not used to Arabians might make you think she is small.

I would have had her owner ride her in her own tack but she had to get back to work so I didn't want to make her do it, but I have been thinking about going back out and having her ride the mare and see how she does. I would also have a vet do a full work up on her to be sure she wasn't kicking out because she is in pain.

Here are some pictures of my friend riding her, please no critique on my friends riding, she already knows she has a bad habit of leaning forward and is working on it.  Also these were taken when she was being her best, deleted all the bad pictures, being a photographer I did it out of habit but maybe I should have kept some to share... oh well!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, her being on the market for so long, then being fussy and kicking out is like a big screeching "HALT" sign on buying her. I'd check her out if she is something you are very interested in, but horses normally don't just start doing something they haven't done before for no reason. Also, it makes me leary of the owner not wanting to ride her own horse. I ALWAYS show my horse off before letting someone else get on it.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, her being on the market for so long, then being fussy and kicking out is like a big screeching "HALT" sign on buying her. I'd check her out if she is something you are very interested in, but horses normally don't just start doing something they haven't done before for no reason. Also, it makes me leary of the owner not wanting to ride her own horse. I ALWAYS show my horse off before letting someone else get on it.



Do you think it might have been because the saddle didn't fit right? Also the owner did have to get back to work, so I think that's why she didn't want to ride her, and we really didn't push the issue.

She's about an hour away, do you guys think she would be worth a second look or should I pass? I'm between a rock and a hard place, I liked her a lot until I rode her... but I still think maybe it was just the saddle and that new people were riding her who I'm sure ride nothing like her owning being that I do dressage and she does WP. I don't know!!! :-(


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't want a horse who kicks out just because something is new to her. I could understand her not doing her best with a new rider, but to misbehave is unacceptable to me. I don't think an english saddle is very abrasive either, especially since you said it sat well on her. 

If the owner was on lunch break and couldn't ride her, why was she able to spend the same amount of time to watch you ride her? Doesn't make sense and sounds like an excuse to me. If you do want to look more closely at her, look VERY close at everything, so you don't miss something and pay so much for a horse you'll regret buying later.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

trainerunlimited said:


> I wouldn't want a horse who kicks out just because something is new to her. I could understand her not doing her best with a new rider, but to misbehave is unacceptable to me. I don't think an english saddle is very abrasive either, especially since you said it sat well on her.
> 
> If the owner was on lunch break and couldn't ride her, why was she able to spend the same amount of time to watch you ride her? Doesn't make sense and sounds like an excuse to me. If you do want to look more closely at her, look VERY close at everything, so you don't miss something and pay so much for a horse you'll regret buying later.



Yea I know what you mean... well, I will speak with my trainer about it more and will probably go look at her one more time. I really like her and if her price was a lot lower I would probably take a chance on her since she is only 5 but for $3500 I'm not willing to take such a big chance. I will keep you all updated on what I decide!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds like the mare isn't all she's cracked up to be - which is what i figured seeing as she's been for sale for so long and, imo, INCREDIBLY overpriced for this area and horse market. *shrug* will the seller negotiate at all? do you want that much of a project? are you willing to risk buying the horse and then having to sell her because she won't be able to be what you want?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, you asked...so I'll give what is probably an uniformed opinion:

1 - I don't like hooky necks and no withers. It seems to be the thing halter classes look for, but I'm a fan of withers and a real neck.

2 - I don't like her training - not for dressage, at least. And I'll admit I'm not a dressage fan or rider, so take this with a big sack of salt...but I saw a horse with no collection. Squished in head & neck? Yep. Driving force from the rear? Floating movement? Nope. Judging from the video, I think you would have to unteach her - train her to stop doing what someone has trained her to do. Only then would you be ready to start training her.

Of my 3 horses, one is a purebred Arabian mare & one is 3/4 Arabian & 1/4 Appy. I sold another purebred Arabian mare 14 months ago. None of them carry their head that high unless they are unhappy and hollow. I fully understand that Arabians have a high headset...but that is too high. IMHO. I only see that when they are getting resentful.

I think you would have to first teach her to relax her neck and back, and learn to drive with her rear. Attempts to teach her real collection would be a challenge because she has already been taught to squeeze her neck instead of shifting her weight to the rear.

Please take this with enormous skepticism. My mare is 15.3, and she wouldn't win anything in halter now - but I think it would be easier for her to learn dressage than the horse you are looking at. She can float when she wants to, although she normally prefers to stretch out and go. With my oldest daughter:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on your report back, I wouldn't be interested in that mare at any price and would walk away and go find another mare. The market is such that you shouldn't have a lot of trouble finding exactly what you want, especially if it's an Arabian, in a very reasonable price range.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Twilight Arabians said:


> Well anyway, I kept walking her on a tight reign and she did better so I asked for a trot and she again kept kicking out. Owner swore up and down that she has never done that before, I did ask why she hadn't sold and her owner said people didn't like her height, she was 15H's but narrow witch if your not used to Arabians might make you think she is small.


The kicking out would send me packing. Also, I think height of a horse is one of the most common reasons/excuses that a horse doesn't sell. 

I would continue to look, especially at that price. IMO, if you look long enough, you can find one that has been started in dressage, rather than untraining and retraining.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not in the market - not even close - but I still like to watch prices & horses here:

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds - Arabians for Sale

Right now, in Arizona, they show 11 horses for sale between $1000-3000.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys! I will speak with my trainer today and decide what I want to do. Also I should add that she is an Afire Bey V daughter and I have seen horses by him with less training sell for more, although those horses did have some show experience, Afire Bey V's stud fee is $7500, but as they say you can't ride a horses pedigree. 

I have been looking for a long time and she is the nicest Arabian I have seen for sale in this area... but maybe I'm not looking far enough. If any of you happen to see any nice, well trained Arabian within 4-5 hours of Carson City, NV please let me know!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Let us know how you do! Another big flag on the other side of where you're looking is why is this filly with oodles of training much less than her stud fee? You'd think she would be upwards of 10 grand with a stud fee like that.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Well my search continues, decided to pass on this mare...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is stunning! Id glady have her in my herd. :-D

Really cool pedigree, too. I love her dams female line. Al-Marah horses are so versatile.
I would get her CA tested as lots of AM horses are carriers.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

here's one closer to you that might be worth checking into.
FANTASTIC arabian mare for sale! trail, jumping and more!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Twilight Arabians said:


> I have seen horses by him with less training sell for more, although those horses did have some show experience, Afire Bey V's stud fee is $7500, but as they say you can't ride a horses pedigree.


 
I'm not near you but I have a lovely Eqynox+ daughter out of a Versace daughter for sale and she went to US Nationals as a Hunter Pleasure Maturity horse and did well for 60 days under saddle and I'm not expecting to get $7500 for her. She's got a show record as long as my arm and the economy is such that if I can get $3500-5000 I'll be pretty darn happy. 

That's why I'm so adamant about not over paying for a horse, I don't care who she's by or what their stud fee is. Remember that NO ONE pays full price for a stud fee. You can advertise a stud fee of $7500 all day and all night but rarely will you get it. Everyone is asking for 50% off on stud fees, and getting it, the stallion owners are just **** happy to sell a breeding. I think some of these folks don't want to have to report that they aren't selling breedings so they jack the fee way high and say, "Well, with the economy people just can't afford to breed to him.". In reality, they just aren't going to pay that kind of money for breedings. NOTHING against Afire Bey V, I've kicked myself for a long time for not buying a breeding to him when he as still only $2500!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

cmarie said:


> here's one closer to you that might be worth checking into.
> FANTASTIC arabian mare for sale! trail, jumping and more!



I have seen her for sale and been thinking about it but I am really looking for a purebred Arabian, but I might go see her. IDK...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm not near you but I have a lovely Eqynox+ daughter out of a Versace daughter for sale and she went to US Nationals as a Hunter Pleasure Maturity horse and did well for 60 days under saddle and I'm not expecting to get $7500 for her. She's got a show record as long as my arm and the economy is such that if I can get $3500-5000 I'll be pretty darn happy.
> 
> That's why I'm so adamant about not over paying for a horse, I don't care who she's by or what their stud fee is. Remember that NO ONE pays full price for a stud fee. You can advertise a stud fee of $7500 all day and all night but rarely will you get it. Everyone is asking for 50% off on stud fees, and getting it, the stallion owners are just **** happy to sell a breeding. I think some of these folks don't want to have to report that they aren't selling breedings so they jack the fee way high and say, "Well, with the economy people just can't afford to breed to him.". In reality, they just aren't going to pay that kind of money for breedings. NOTHING against Afire Bey V, I've kicked myself for a long time for not buying a breeding to him when he as still only $2500!


Where are you located? I would be willing to make a longer drive for the right horse but i'm not looking to go super far.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

there is also a package deal in fernley
Registered 16 y/o Arabian mare & foal package


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would suggest the filly we have where Im riding but we are almost 6 hours from you :/. She's green but super willing and going great. Hope you find what your looking for though!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

cmarie said:


> there is also a package deal in fernley
> Registered 16 y/o Arabian mare & foal package


Only have room for one horse and am looking for a horse no older then 15


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I would suggest the filly we have where Im riding but we are almost 6 hours from you :/. She's green but super willing and going great. Hope you find what your looking for though!


Can you PM me info and pictures? I would gladly drive that far for the right horse.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful Arabian Gelding

Half-Arabian Khlassic Wolfman Jack

Big Gray Young Endurance Arabian

idk much about dressage.. but those 3, to me, are stunning.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I pm'd you but keep in mind our arabs weren't bred to have that little baby doll head that the arabs you seem to be looking at have and missy has the cutest one out of the two I messaged you about.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a ranch in Pleasant Valley I don't know if they may have anything or not I do know they were effected by the Washoe Drive Fire. They are local.
Stanley Ranch Spanish Arabians


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

cmarie said:


> Here is a link to a ranch in Pleasant Valley I don't know if they may have anything or not I do know they were effected by the Washoe Drive Fire. They are local.
> Stanley Ranch Spanish Arabians


I will check them out for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Twilight Arabians said:


> Where are you located? I would be willing to make a longer drive for the right horse but i'm not looking to go super far.


 
I'm in Oklahoma, so you'd probably need to fly in. I wasn't pitching the horse to you because of distance, just trying to show you what is available out there. But....if you want to fly out and see her, I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you guys think of this mare? I know I said i'm not looking for a half arab but they are only asking $600 for her so it's hard to pass up. Here is what info I could find about her.

This mare is CUTE CUTE CUTE! Even coloring on both sides, two blue eyes. 8 years old, 15hh, and built like a brick house! Half Arab, and let me tell you... Finding a half arab mare with this kind of coloring is near impossible! She's a stocky girl and weighs in at around 1250lbs. Would sweep up the arena floor in halter with her competitors. Rides fine. Very soft mouth, bends, and moves off leg beautifully. UTD on everything. Just got her feet trimmed. 

Pictures can be seen here. She is the 2nd horse, named Rose.

Horses for sale - Proven Spots Ranch: Casa de los Charros


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm in Oklahoma, so you'd probably need to fly in. I wasn't pitching the horse to you because of distance, just trying to show you what is available out there. But....if you want to fly out and see her, I wouldn't say no.


Truth be told I have an extreme fear of flying... so my only option really is driving and that is to far....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ummmmmmmm, do you have personal experience with this ranch? From reading some of the descriptions it sounds like they raise horses for Charreada.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ummmmmmmm, do you have personal experience with this ranch? From reading some of the descriptions it sounds like they raise horses for Charreada.


Nope, not even sure what Charreada is... just saw her on craigslist


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rose is cute, but I would pass, I'll pm you why:wink:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Twilight Arabians said:


> What do you guys think of this mare? I know I said i'm not looking for a half arab but they are only asking $600 for her so it's hard to pass up. Here is what info I could find about her.
> 
> This mare is CUTE CUTE CUTE! Even coloring on both sides, two blue eyes. 8 years old, 15hh, and built like a brick house! Half Arab, and let me tell you... Finding a half arab mare with this kind of coloring is near impossible! She's a stocky girl and weighs in at around 1250lbs. Would sweep up the arena floor in halter with her competitors. Rides fine. Very soft mouth, bends, and moves off leg beautifully. UTD on everything. Just got her feet trimmed.
> 
> ...


she's very flashy that's for sure.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Twilight Arabians said:


> I have seen her for sale and been thinking about it but I am really looking for a purebred Arabian, but I might go see her. IDK...


i'm sorry but LOOK at how they are riding that mare. no way would i EVER consider even going to see her. AND she's been for sale for just as long as the first mare you posted. keep that in mind.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

crimsonsky said:


> i'm sorry but LOOK at how they are riding that mare. no way would i EVER consider even going to see her. AND she's been for sale for just as long as the first mare you posted. keep that in mind.


I have to agree, they have had other purebred Arabians for sale but I haven't even bothered going to look at any of them because I don't like how she rides or trains her horses...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good decision Twilight, keep looking the right one is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Good decision Twilight, keep looking the right one is out there waiting for you.


Thanks! I might just end up leasing my friends horse, he's super nice to ride but has some bad ground manners, but next month he is going to training at Home Page. I already take lessons with them, there trainer is amazing!!! Once he's done with training I will decide if I want to lease him and put off buying a horse for awhile.


----------



## Rokiec (Feb 16, 2012)

I have found a very helpful website for Black Bear Arabians at http://www.blackbeararabians.com/ and i was wondering if anyone knew of any others sites pertaining to this breed?


----------

